# Brass group head - safe ?



## donkeykong (Sep 5, 2014)

In my other hobby, moonshining, its a very big no no to use brass of any form as it contains lead and we all know lead is very bad for the body.

I was looking at the brass group head mod for my classic and am having second thoughts now as I don't want to be imbibing in lead. I guess others who have brass boilers should be more worried though.

Thoughts ?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Moonshining!!! Are you UK based?

Sounds interesting

Sorry, no idea on your question though. I have a copper boiler in my machine and have been drinking coffee for years, however I went through airport security last week and the metal detector did not go off, so I guess I'm ok

I am sure someone far more clever than me can answer sensibly!

Moonshining, I reckon you should post in "show of my set up"


----------



## donkeykong (Sep 5, 2014)

Not to too stray too fr off topic, shining shares a lot of the technical processes of coffee making. It's a very very complicated process if you like high end vodka that makes grey goose taste like paint stripper! I've been using PID on my still for a couple years, fractions of a degree make massive differences to end product quality.... Turning a 2lb bag of sugar into a couple bottles of vodka isn't as simple as it sounds!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

donkeykong said:


> Not to too stray too fr off topic, shining shares a lot of the technical processes of coffee making. It's a very very complicated process if you like high end vodka that makes grey goose taste like paint stripper! I've been using PID on my still for a couple years, fractions of a degree make massive differences to end product quality.... Turning a 2lb bag of sugar into a couple bottles of vodka isn't as simple as it sounds!!


Are you in the uk then or did you used to be in the dukes of hazard , or is this prison hooch?

Either way I presume you have a destillers licence , if not I'd probably stop this conversation now or got or the moonshiners forum ,,,


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Or try the Hillbillyhoochuk forum


----------



## donkeykong (Sep 5, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you in the uk then or did you used to be in the dukes of hazard , or is this prison hooch?
> 
> Either way I presume you have a destillers licence , if not I'd probably stop this conversation now or got or the moonshiners forum ,,,


fair enough


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Not sure discussion on this topic ( understand not this tread) is too onerous... Unless the HMRC catch you!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Also isn't there a danger of going blind if it goes wrong.

When I was in India there was always regular headlines in the newspapers along the lines of "12 go blind at wedding!" from illegally stilled alcohol.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh no, another Noah thread aaaaaaaaaarrrgh.

Ian


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Going blind, I was told I faced the risk if I partook in too much self enjoyment!

So I stopped at needing glasses


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Also isn't there a danger of going blind if it goes wrong.
> 
> When I was in India there was always regular headlines in the newspapers along the lines of "12 go blind at wedding!" from illegally stilled alcohol.


We bought some of that sugar cane moonshine for novelty value (my dad is Indian), 12p for a 350ml bottle. tastes surprisingly OK.

Always wanted to buy a 70cl bottle of that whiskey they were advertising everywhere in early 00's for about 50p, but everyone thought id poison myself


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Getting back on track, here's an interesting article:

http://powersbrewery.com/pickling-brass/


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

donkeykong said:


> In my other hobby, moonshining, its a very big no no to use brass of any form as it contains lead and we all know lead is very bad for the body.
> 
> I was looking at the brass group head mod for my classic and am having second thoughts now as I don't want to be imbibing in lead. I guess others who have brass boilers should be more worried though.
> 
> Thoughts ?


Perhaps these will assist you.

http://www.copperalliance.org.uk/resource-library/pub-tn26---the-brasses---nickel-brass-and-nickel-silver---technical-data


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Perhaps these will assist you.
> 
> http://www.copperalliance.org.uk/resource-library/pub-tn26---the-brasses---nickel-brass-and-nickel-silver---technical-data


Do we have any idea which brass the groupheads are made from in order to compare?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Do we have any idea which brass the groupheads are made from in order to compare?


I'll answer my own question







It seems as if it's marine grade brass which does contain small amounts of lead.

So perhaps the pickling technique as descibed in my earlier link might actually work out to be a good idea for new shower blocks.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Was looking forward to getting the brass block. Now I'm wondering what I've done.

Then again the classic has an aluminium boiler doesn't it? Isn't that supposed to give you Alzheimers? I think unless you drink nothing but distilled water someone can always find something dodgy about it. We're all doomed I tell you!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The arsenic group heads conduct heat particularly well and also don't contain either lead or aluminium.









Did turn my lips black though


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Black lips? You had it easy! My steam wand is lined with polonium and cadmium plated.

So anyway one of the reasons I was swayed towards the brass block (apart from the temperature stability) was because I kept hearing how backflushing with the standard one turned it all horrible and black. I wonder what happens with brass and Pulycaff?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Due to all the regulations having changed last year as the brass blocks are produced and sold in the EU they have to conform to the highest safety standard for brass items that come into contact with water during food production and so must be either well under 1% lead or totally lead free, lead is only added to brass to make it more easily machinable it isn't a necessary component of brass.

Personally I would be more worried by the brass fittings in your water pipes at home, brass is pretty much the standard material for water dispersion blocks in espresso machines, some machines even have brass end plates on the boilers.

Puly Caff/ Cafiza has no effect on brass stuff in espresso machines other than cleaning them, the blackening effect on the standard Gaggia Classic block is due to an electrolytic reaction enabled by the cleaning products in solution between the brass nut embedded in the centre of the disc which holds the screen and the aluminium of the block itself.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good info Charlie, thanks, and welcome back to the internet, coffee and good health!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad to see you back in the coffee world Charlie:good:


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome back Charlie, the forum is a richer place with your presence - well illustrated by your definitive answer on this.


----------

